# Where should I go in Feb, Jackson's Hole or Kicking Horse



## gregz12 (Dec 11, 2003)

I've heard great things about both hills. They both have big vertical drops, they are both supposed to get tons of snow. I know Jackson's hole is famous for it's steeps, but I've heard kickinghorse has some great freeride terain as well. Can anybody give me some feed back. IF you could compair them to whistler that would be great. 

BTW I'm looking for full on steep terain, JH will be tons more $$...than kickinghorse


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

my first consideration would be annual snow fall. the second is vertical. i understand kicking horse to be in eastern bc and snow shadowed by the central mountains. it does have vertical though, if i remeber corectly. 
if i got up to bc i'd hit red mountain, whitewater, and fernie before kicking horse.
in kicking horse's favor it does have acreage. i think ther're aiming at taking over whistler in terms of expanse.
jackson would be a googd call as well. 
what are you looking for? family tour or charging with the boys? romantic long weekend or riding first to last?
-dan


----------



## mcandy (Nov 10, 2003)

1. Interior BC...(good skiing, great dope, and kokanee)
2. whistler (strippers and a good rope tow or two)
3. kicking horse (dry not sunbaked snow)
4. jackson (great in bounds when there is good snow (non-SUNBAKED), but realisticaly only good backcountry...did I say low altitude and sunbaked bad exposure, and posers)


----------

